# غربال المنتج النهائي من كايرو تريد لمصانع الأعلاف الصينية



## كايرو تريد (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*??????? ??? ???????*










?????? ??????? ?? ??? ???????? ?????? ??????

???? ?????? ???????? ???????
???????






???????? ?? ????? ????? ??????? ????????
???? ????? ?????? ??????? ?????
??????
Sieve final product feed
????? ???? ????? ?? ????????
?????? ?? ????? ?????? ??????? ? ???? ?????? ???? ?????? ?????? ????? ??? ????
???? ???? ?????? ??????? ??? ???????? (???????)
? ??????? ???? ???? ????? ??????? . ??????? ???? ??? ? ????? ?????
?? ???? ??????? ????? ? ??? ???????









? ???? ??????? ? ????? ??? ? ??? ???? ????
????? ?? ????????? ?? ?????? ????????? ???? ??????
www.Cairotrade.com
?? ??????? ??? ?????? ??????????
[email protected]
?? ??? ??????
01007774414 - 002
​


----------

